# first fly



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

i let my rollers out twice this week first time this year, its their second year they all are rolling real good but not kitting up to good, is this normal until they get the hang of it again


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Yup it is normal.


----------

